
Timothy Hart, Rest in Peace - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.fogus.me/2014/01/27/timothy-hart-rest-in-peace/
======
_pius
I'm ashamed I didn't know about Timothy Hart, given the foundational work he's
done. Glad Fogus wrote this.

~~~
aaronem
Likewise, especially given my recent interest in Lisp. I actually own a paper
copy of the _LISP 1.5 Programmer 's Manual_, thanks to Baltimore's excellent
free book exchange [1]; I haven't cracked it yet in any serious way, but this
news might push it up my stack a bit, especially since I also now know it's
possible to emulate an IBM 7094 on which to actually run Lisp 1.5. (I've also
thought about implementing a Lisp 1.5 interpreter on Common Lisp, but I'm
afraid that's going to have to wait until I have a bit more clue about both of
those languages and about the differences between them.)

[1] [http://www.bookthing.org](http://www.bookthing.org)

------
davidgerard
Surprised he doesn't have a Wikipedia article. Anyone experienced in
Wikipedia's little ways want to write one?

~~~
_delirium
Working on it. Really solid sources are a bit sparse, though. It's one of
those odd cases, which I think are both problematic but interesting for
Wikipedia: someone who is clearly notable, but proper bios on him don't
_really_ exist, just scattered mentions that need to be tied together. It's a
lot easier to write bios on people who already have other bios written on them
(since that solves the problem of what to cite pretty easily).

~~~
ryen
The fact that he has books with his name on it should help.

------
leterter
Cause of death?

~~~
aaronem
Old age, from the sound of it:

> Timothy Paul Hart of Cambridge, formerly of Lexington, died peacefully in
> his sleep on January 20, 2014 at the age of 74, surrounded by members of his
> family.

(Quoted from: [http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/wickedlocal-
lexington/obitu...](http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/wickedlocal-
lexington/obituary.aspx?n=timothy-hart&pid=169244204))

~~~
judk
74 is not old :-(

~~~
aaronem
Natural causes, then.

------
kimonos
Rest in peace and condolences to the whole family..

